# quality car chargers



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

I am fed up with the junky new cheap gas station microusb car charger I picked up to replace pointmobl car charger that died on me recently but was otherwise a fast quality charger. What do you guys use to charge your fascinates in the car? Any suggestions on a decent quality fast charging durable car charger? I'd like input from as many of you as will reply. May even help someone else looking for one. Thanks all!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Wessiide said:


> I am fed up with the junky new cheap gas station microusb car charger I picked up to replace pointmobl car charger that died on me recently but was otherwise a fast quality charger. What do you guys use to charge your fascinates in the car? Any suggestions on a decent quality fast charging durable car charger? I'd like input from as many of you as will reply. May even help someone else looking for one. Thanks all!


I think I bought mine for like $3 on amazon. It's a motorola.


----------

